# need new name for boat



## seamonster2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I just purchased a 31 Contender Fisharound put it in the slip last weekend it just needs a cool name please help


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

How 'Bout "Sea Monster"


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

deep sea c.d.


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nombre de Frio*

How Bout' " Pantalones de Pollo",,, ,,,, Pat


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

Finest Kind


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Call it "Sea Monster" and find yourself an artist that can draw you up something like this catching a Blue Marlin


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

#1 Contender


----------



## Texas325 (Nov 28, 2007)

how bout "Jenny" haha. just kidding. merrimak or monitor - first US Iron Clads


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

BIG KNOTS. or DIRTY ONE.


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

Broke the Bank.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Drinking Fountains...LOL


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

assume the position

are you here for the feeding?


----------



## fisherking78 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just woke up, someone said, let her keep the name she has got for the best sea luck.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheaper than a Blonde (depends on the blonde)


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

On the Waterfront (movie with Marlon Brando where he quotes "I coulda been a contender")


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

how about n 2 deep,Cut b8, SS Minnow.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

"Night Moves" always liked that Bob Seger song. I just renamed a used boat I purchased and the USCG documentation now shows "Crossroads" as the name. "Night Moves" was in my final list but I think it fits a Contender better than the trawler I bought. BTW, congrats on the new boat.


----------



## seamonster2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*All those names are great*

Keep them coming there is a few possibilties there Seamonster was my 1 st boat then Seamonster2 was the second just thought it was time for a change by the way this boat has never been named


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

when I get a boat, I will call it the " Mistress " 'cause thats what my wife will think about it.


----------



## bk8miller (Mar 27, 2006)

How about "Knot a Jetty Jumper"? Got the name from seeing your previous posts...


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

or even better yet "Gallo de Cielo"


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Got gas?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Ginger Lynn


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

What do you do for a living?


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Naming Your Boat*

Seamonster, when you christen the boat....google "boat names"...you don't have to name it at that time....you can christen the boat a second time for the name you pick.....our new boat....see avatar....will be christened this saturday in crystal beach.....we will not name the boat until be decide on a name and then rechristen again.....the christening ceremony is listed at the "boat names" goggle site....congratulations on your new boat...it a beauty....have boat-will fish..?


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

ReeLease...


----------



## jfro (May 16, 2006)

Massage-my-rod


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Boat Name*

Big Kahuna

Kahuna has several meanings, ranging from big fish, an expert or leader in their field, someone with great bravery (Australia), a wizard, the best surfer on the beach, etc.

If you use this name.......I want to go offshore fishing with you in your new boat (well, even if you do not use this name).

Mike


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Take your pick  
http://www.10000boatnames.com/

Hog


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Knot Whipped

rg


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

MO Money


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Chapter 11, haha i saw that on the back of a big ol bertram the other day, had a for sale sign on it too.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Knot Broke.


----------



## fishinboone1 (Nov 14, 2006)

natural thriller


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Ginger Lynn


I wonder what the that boat's graphics would look like?

What about "Chum Stain" on a boat?
I saw DILLIGAF on here before.
or WALSTIB or Fountain Foe or Faux Fountain.....
Pond Savage, Swell Savage, My Kraken


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

How 'bout 'Cool Catchtender' or 'Cool Catcher'


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

C O Jones.........think about it. :biggrin:


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

or what about

" El Chingon " 

inspired my MrBill on 360tuna forums


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

M. T. Pockets


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

How about Monsters Inc. Keep the monster in the name, kids would love that


----------



## ckeaton04 (Jul 10, 2007)

"empty pockets".."In Debt"..


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

better yet, "Pocket Change"


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

"Day Money"


----------



## Summer Fisher (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm a Contender


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

sancha la lancha.....


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Bow Movement


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Piche Barco


----------



## Playing Hooky (Jun 14, 2006)

Two Ideas:

- "Icouldabeena"
- "No-Mo-Do"


----------



## Koolero (Jul 12, 2006)

bk8miller said:


> How about "Knot a Jetty Jumper"? Got the name from seeing your previous posts...


 I was gonna use that one !


----------



## Koolero (Jul 12, 2006)

seamonster2 said:


> I just purchased a 31 Contender Fisharound put it in the slip last weekend it just needs a cool name please help


 Hey Seamonster r u over on B dock @ GYB. If so Im over @ C-109 in the blue 31 contender right across from u an I to know the agony of a failed attempt to jump the north jetty. Glad ur back sweet ride !


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

False Hope
Meloncoly
Movinonup
Bowmove
FMDIDGAD (Frankle my dear, I don't give a darn)
Big Daddy
Bite Me
Tax Deduction
Offspring
Mistress


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Score some points and name it after your wife or daughter if you have them.


----------



## 72formula (Oct 6, 2006)

nice boat formula4fish i have one just like it.....


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

GinMan said:


> I wonder what the that boat's graphics would look like?
> 
> What about "Chum Stain" on a boat?
> I saw DILLIGAF on here before.
> ...


chum stain is what i was going to call my boat, and here are the graphics i had designed for it....


----------



## rick Vallone (Mar 24, 2005)

Contend This


----------



## mulebelly (Jun 10, 2006)

sea ya later


----------



## Blue Runner (Jul 27, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## Noahs Ark (Mar 7, 2006)

Last Penny


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

yellowcoffin


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

*The Hairy Clam*


----------



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

*This Is Perfect*

Dirty Sanchez


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Proud Papa
Forgot The Bait
Bottom's UP
Let's Party
Pescato Grandi ( big fish ) I thing I spelled that wrong......

And The best one for last
Tunamac !tuna! 

*MB*


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Cheap Thrills
Zebco Express
Bad Boy
Fifo (inventory term, first in first out)
Fish Stink
Scale This
This Side Up
Slender Contender


----------



## garypro (Dec 1, 2006)

I named my new boat; Some Kind Of Wonderful,and that she is!


----------



## rolinda (Jun 7, 2006)

N the Bite


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*Name for your boat*

When i was a kid in the early eighties, I saw a sportfisherman docked in Port Mansfield and I never did forget her name. It was "Chingadera". Sounds like a winner.


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Myott.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

How about these?

Y-Knot
Do it Deeper
Chump Change
OU812
Slippery When Wet
*BYOB (bring your own beer) (bring your own bait) (bring your own boobs) *
*Just Add TNA*
*Just Add Tequila*
*Party Time*
*Dirty Deeds*
*Tequila Time*


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Smokem
Slime Reaper
Top End
Paid For!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Knot Mine Yet


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Reel Original


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

tattoo1 said:


> Dirty Sanchez


LOL!

Let's see a pick of the boat, maybe that will help.

Joey


----------



## seamonster2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Ya thats the new ride*

Yours looks awesome have not been down C dock to check it out I will get by in a day or so and check yours out more closely


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I've already seen one boat with the same name as mine on here, but what the heck, I LOVE the name....

REEL THERAPY


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

sliced water, get the net , no-no yes-yes, alot of money, lady luck , black jack, no limit, fish tender ,catch tender, i am tender, bar tender, amaze me, knot your boat , running deep, deep fry, big hook,


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Katie Morgan....she has the power to keep going.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Medical Prescription

Medical Therapy

In Your Face

Dr's Orders

Play Time

Kids Toys

MINE!

YIWORK

WORK!

Slender Contender

Half Cat

Bite THis


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

" Shes *****D" "run-away-credit" "wall Street" "top Knotch" "the Other Woman" "the Only Woman" "grounds-4-divorce"


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

You'll never get in trouble for naming your boat after your wife, your daughters, or if ya got any, your grand-daughters. This is a very oldtime tradition. These boats were meant to convey sweet lines and a beautiful disposition. For example, I'd name a boat the "Lori Marie" after my wife. 

During the Revolutionary days, many ships and boats were named with courageous names such as Dauntless, Courageous, Constitution, Resolute, and Defender. These were manly names meant to convey attacking and prowess.

During the days of schooner and eventually 12-meter sailboat racing, names such as Bluenose, Greyhound, America, and Intrepid were hot. These conveyed speed as opposed to gracefulness or attacking ability.

Then ... you know the rest of the story. Just don't change the name of a boat once christened ... it is extremely bad luck.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

How about Xmas Present?


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Or since it is a Contender .....

_*C-Monster*_


----------



## hookemkev (Apr 24, 2006)

"mine's bigger"


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

Tuna (or Snapper) Licker, TUna (or Snapper) Pounder

Tuna Pimpin

Slimy Tuna

whisker biskit


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

dude, it took me 3 years to come up with a good name. its all original. dont get in a hurry and let it just come to you. i agree on the daughter names. i just think theres a lot of stupid boat names out there because someone googled it. go nameless till it comes to you.

good luck.

laters

tim


----------



## 4DUBYZ (Aug 20, 2007)

Open Contender


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Wife #2

Second Wife

The Other Women

First Love

First Base

Me First

Talk About Me

(all the above are suggested for those that like to live dangerously while being married)


----------



## Capt'nDanG (Mar 20, 2006)

how about the TUNA TASTER!! no pun intended, lol hey chris, might have a window sunday night... ill let you know!!!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Like a rock?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

great advice by Coastal. Leave it unnamed until a proper name comes to you (but still exericse caution). Don't try to be funny unless the joke has personal meaning to you. Don't use a name with "reel" substituted for real, "nauti" subsituted for naughty, "knot" for not, or anything else of the sort. If you do that, you might as well slap a "no fear", "bad boys club" or "ultra hot" sticker on your boat. Keep in mind that whatever you name the boat, you will have to live with for a while so choose wisely. You might think "chum stain" is funny for the first few minutes, but after a year you will probably be a little more than uncomfortable seeing such a moronic name on your beautiful boat. 

I named my boat "Chingador", which on the surface is about as low brow and moronic as it gets, but the real meaning is a little different, is an inside joke and only understood by a few people. Of course the rest of the world (especially those who speak spanish) sees it and thinks I am some sort of jerk. If I had to do it again, I would probably choose a different name, but as it is I am keeping it. 

Choose wisely. If you get in trouble out there and have to call the CG for help, having a moronic boat name that you thought was funny 3 years ago will add ebarassment to injury.


----------



## banjopicker (Oct 30, 2006)

"trigger", Roy Rogers faitful steed...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Like tuna, how about "Sushi Girl"? 
Ahoy with the soy and wasabi!
I still go for the daughter names though.
The nickname for our Samantha is "Mampa-wampa."
Have fun ... and like they say, wait until it really hits you right.
sam


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Along the lines of silly names a neighbor of ours put his son and wife names together and came up with Ripatim? 
If my wife and our pet dog (no kids) we would have Donnahoo, YooDonna, or Donhoo. Just doesn't sound right. 
Too bad you can't have one of those digital mini billboards on the side so you can change the name at a whim.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Wife Got The House.



FishBone


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Suggested this one about 4 times already, still no takers,,,,:rotfl:

*"BOW MOVEMENT"*


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Hopefully this will be my problem before long. Here's a dozen that came to mind:

OCD

Tunacious

Altered State

Piscivorous

Icthyophile

In Too Deep

Six Good Numbers

Addictive

Been There

Wild East

Anticipation

Underrated


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

i will give you my favorites


"My next last boat"
Commission Statement


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

how about back cracker aka the chiropractor your gonna need one


----------



## Matapanga (Sep 7, 2005)

How bout "Wet Dream"


----------



## txcountry (Feb 14, 2007)

Costly addiction
Lucky strike
Two names I thought about for my boat.

Dylan


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Men in pause


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

The wife and I are both retired classroom teachers and came up with this name. It's a head turner for those in public education! galvbay


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*BLUE BALLER*


----------



## In 2 deep (Jul 10, 2006)

How about 

Steady Jetty
Jetty Jumper
Rock Hard
Air born
Keep it between the banks


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

shanker said:


> or even better yet "Gallo de Cielo"


*THAT SCAR UPON MY BROTHERS NECK IS TURNING RED!*


----------

